# The Radio Officers' Association new website



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Gentlemen
I would like to advise you that the ROA's new website is now live. If you click on the following link you should end up at the site: 

http://www.radioofficers.com/

For those of you that remember the old website this is a giant step forward for mankind. The initial feedback has been very positive and I hope that all ex R/O's might take a minute to check it out. The site is building daily and I have literally hundreds of photos and articles to post but there are only so many hours in a day!

Several posters on this board are already members and hopefully a few more of you might consider joining for the princely sum of £20 a year for which you get 4 very readable quarterly QSO newsletters. You are most welcome to lurk and browse on the site but if you join then you can send in photos, articles etc and contribute to creating a legacy, which is one of our stated aims. You can also join us at the AGM in April which is great fun and details are on the site.

Any comments, both positive and constructive criticism, are most welcome.


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Excellent new site, interactive for members, full of info.


----------



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

Tai Pan said:


> Excellent new site, interactive for members, full of info.


Agreed, excellent what little I have seen, although I do find the morse on every page rather annoying(MAD). If it were default off, I would read more(Thumb).

John.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

That is an interesting point Mayday that no one has mentioned before. We will keep it in mind. You can stop the morse playing by clicking on the pause button on the right hand side of the slider. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

*Website*

Hyer Tony
Just seen ROA new website, looks very good, well done to all who were involved with making it.
(Applause)

cheers 73's de freddythefrog


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for that FtF. There is a section for your own Fort Perch Rock on there as you know and I hope it brings in a few more visitors to your excellent museum. Living in the deep south now I don't get the chance to visit anymore.


----------

